# What kind of Visum for a intern?



## ohmp2007 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello,

i have a question regarding a Visum for SA. I receive a employment agreement for 7 Months, it start´s on October 1th.

I go as an intern to SA, but as a voluntary placement. What kind of Visum i need. And is it possible to say i want a Visum for 7Months + 3 Weeks for traveling?

Thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

In the event that the 7 month contract is for a voluntary post, you will need to apply for a Volunteers Permit.

It will be valid for 7 months only though, if that is what is stated on the contract, so perhaps you will need to enter South Africa 3 weeks earlier, or apply for a Visitor's VISA during your stay to stay 3 weeks after the contract.

Otherwise get the company to state 8 months on the contract and you have 1 month either side of the contract to travel.


----------



## ohmp2007 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

i have again a question regarding me visa that i need for me internship in SA!

I´m 27 years old and study in germany. I will make a voluntary internship with sallary in SA. I have also receive me contract. For the Intership in SA i take a semster off. So i will not be a student at this duration.

Is any point of me doing which will be affect me visa?

Thank you very much!!!


----------

